# التربو والسوبر تشارجر



## م.محمود جمال (23 فبراير 2009)

:73:ماالفرق بين التوربو تشارجر والسوبرتشارجر على محركات السيارات؟

لنبدأ مع التشابهات. كلا النظامين على حد سواء يقومان بحث المحرك لإخراج أقصى قدرته. شاهدناهم يكبسون الهواء المتدفّق داخل المحرك . ميزة كبس الهواء هو إدخال أكبر كمية من الهواء داخل كل أسطوانة في المحرك. وبذلك يصبح بالإمكان زيادة كمية الوقود الداخل لكل اسطوانة بشكل أكبر بكثير، لذلك ستحصل على الكثير من القوة عند كل انفجار في كل أسطوانة. القوة الناتجة من محرك بتيربو أو سوبرشارجر أكبر بكثير من قوة نفس المحرك بدون هذه الأنظمة.

كلا النظامين، التوربو تشارجر والسوبر تشارجر يقومان بزيادة الضغط ما بين 6 إلى 8 باوندات لكلّ بوصة مربعة.
بما أنّ الضغط الجوي الطبيعي عند مستوى البحر هو 14.7 في, وبما أن ضغط الهواء الحاصل داخل اسطوانات المحرك المشحون أكبر بـ 50 مرة من الضغط الحاصل في محرك عادي، فستتوقع أن تزداد القوة بنفس المعدل أي بـ 50 %. لكن ذلك غير صحيح, فستحصل فقط على زيادة في القوة بنسبة 30 % إلى 40 % كحد أقصى.

الإختلاف الرئيسي بين التوربو تشارجر والسوبر تشارجر هو قوة منظم الكهرباء (Power supply). حيث يجب أن تتعادل القوة مع قوة الضغط الجوي. في السوبر تشارجر هناك حزام سير يرتبط مباشرة بالمحرّك، ويحصل على قوته من نفس حزام سير مضخة الماء أو مولد التيارالكهربائي.
أما التوربو تشارجر فيحصل على قوته من ارتباطه المباشر بالعادم، حيث تمر غازات العادم عبر التوربين الذي يسرع حركة الضاغط.

هناك تبادل في كلا النظامين. نظرياً, التوربو تشارجر أكثر كفاءة وفاعلية لأنه يستعمل الطاقة المهدرة والضائعة في العادم ويستفيد منها، ومن ناحية أخرى يسبب الشاحن العنيف (التوربوتشارجر) بعض الضغط على العادم، أما السوبر تشارجر فيتميز بسهولة تركيبه ولكنه الأغلى ثمناً.


و انشاء الله اكون افدتكم بهذا التقرير



(تم ترجمة الموضوع شخصيا و مصدرها من الرابط التالي):73::73::73::73::73::73::19::85::9::18::58:
http://www.howstuffworks.com/


----------



## م.محمود جمال (23 فبراير 2009)

الان الاسئلة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## commander 15 (25 فبراير 2009)

معلومات قيمة جدا بارك الله فيك
اضافة ان السوبر تشارجر قد يستمد حركته بواسطة التعشيق مباشرة مع التروس مثل محركات الدترويت واعتقد انه يكون غالبا في محركات نوع ( V ) ذات الشوطين 
ولو تكرمت تشرح لي تلك العبارة من نصك  (الإختلاف الرئيسي بين التوربو تشارجر والسوبر تشارجر هو قوة منظم الكهرباء (Power supply)


----------



## العقاب الهرم (25 فبراير 2009)




----------



## عاطف مخلوف (25 فبراير 2009)

*الإختلاف الرئيسي بين التوربو تشارجر والسوبر تشارجر هو قوة منظم الكهرباء (Power supply ?????
*


----------



## ضياء العراقي غ (25 فبراير 2009)

التيربو تشارجر او الشاحن التوربيني : المصدر المحرك للكومبريسر هو التوربين الذي يعمل بغاز العادم

السوبر تشارجر او الشاحن الفائق : المصدر المحرك للكومبريسر هو اما التروس او السيور


----------



## أمير صبحي (25 فبراير 2009)

في الواقع.....
كل ما اعرفة عن فرق بين التربو والسوبر شارجير ان الاول الضاغط يعمل بقدرة يستمدها من تربينة العوادمthe exhaust turbine اما الثاني فية الضاغط يعمل بقدرة مسحوبة ثانويا من المحرك نفسة بواسطة صندوق تروس.
أرجو لمن اضاف فروق واولهم الاخ م.ج. التوضيح للفروق المذكورة.....:81:

..............والله اعلم من الجميع..........


----------



## م.محمود جمال (26 فبراير 2009)

*مشكورررر*

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر على الصور :59:


----------



## طارق الصافي (26 فبراير 2009)

متابعين معكم بارك الله فيكم


----------



## م.محمود جمال (26 فبراير 2009)

نرجو المشاركة عن اعطال التربو
نبدأ


----------



## م.محمود جمال (26 فبراير 2009)

*اعطال التربو*

اكس التربو انهار الى 3 قطع :59:


----------



## commander 15 (27 فبراير 2009)

ولو تكرمت تشرح لي تلك العبارة من نصك (الإختلاف الرئيسي بين التوربو تشارجر والسوبر تشارجر هو قوة منظم الكهرباء (Power supply
استاذ محمود العبارة السبقة في تقريرك لم استوعبها هل بالامكان شرحها ام انها ترجمت خطأ


----------



## commander 15 (27 فبراير 2009)

مشكلة 
محرك يعمل مع دخان ابيض كثيف جدا جدا 
بعد الفحص وجد تلف في جلب عامود التيربو مما ادى الى زيادة الخلوص بين العامود و الجلب مما ادى الى تسرب الزيت الى مجرى الهواء ودخوله مع الهواء المضغوط الى داخل المحرك واحتراقه مما ادى الى كثافة الدخان


----------



## رائد المعاضيدي (27 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي م.محمود جمال
ويبدو ان هناك خطا" بسيطا" في الترجمة فيما يتساءل عنه الاخوة
واتصور ان المقصود بالعبارة (هو مصدر تجهيز القوة او القدرة) وليس قوة منظم الكهرباء
تحياتي


----------



## م.محمود جمال (27 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا على السؤال*

بالضبط خطأ ليس مقصود شكرا:16:


----------



## م.محمود جمال (27 فبراير 2009)

نرجو التفاعلللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل


----------



## شريف ميهوب (28 فبراير 2009)

م.محمود جمال قال:


> :73:ماالفرق بين التوربو تشارجر والسوبرتشارجر على محركات السيارات؟
> 
> لنبدأ مع التشابهات. كلا النظامين على حد سواء يقومان بحث المحرك لإخراج أقصى قدرته. شاهدناهم يكبسون الهواء المتدفّق داخل المحرك . ميزة كبس الهواء هو إدخال أكبر كمية من الهواء داخل كل أسطوانة في المحرك. وبذلك يصبح بالإمكان زيادة كمية الوقود الداخل لكل اسطوانة بشكل أكبر بكثير، لذلك ستحصل على الكثير من القوة عند كل انفجار في كل أسطوانة. القوة الناتجة من محرك بتيربو أو سوبرشارجر أكبر بكثير من قوة نفس المحرك بدون هذه الأنظمة.
> 
> ...




أولا أبدأ بالسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة وأرحب بالزميل الجديد م. محمود والذي يبدوا من مشاركاتة أنه ليس جديدا علي المنتدي ولكن بسبب طول غيابي عن المنتدي فهو جديد عليا 

موضوع المشاركة حقيقة شدني ولكن بعد أن قرأت المشاركة كان لي بعض الاستفسارات من الزميل العزيز وهي :

1. أشرت في المشاركة الي أنه " ميزة كبس الهواء هو إدخال أكبر كمية من الهواء داخل كل أسطوانة في المحرك. وبذلك يصبح بالإمكان زيادة كمية الوقود الداخل لكل اسطوانة بشكل أكبر بكثير"

سؤالي هل قصدت انه عند إستخدامك التيربو تشارجر يمكن زيادة كمية الوقود ؟ وكيف يتم ذلك ؟ وهل التيربو تشارجر يؤثر في كمية الوقود الداخلة لكل أسطوانة؟

2. أشرت في مشاركتك الي أن " ضغط الهواء الحاصل داخل اسطوانات المحرك المشحون أكبر بـ 50 مرة من الضغط الحاصل في محرك عادي، فستتوقع أن تزداد القوة بنفس المعدل أي بـ 50 %. لكن ذلك غير صحيح, فستحصل فقط على زيادة في القوة بنسبة 30 % إلى 40 % كحد أقصى. "

سؤالي هو لماذا تكون الزيادة في القوة بهذه النسب التي حددتها فقط ؟

3. أشرت في المشاركة أن الاختلاف الرئيسي بين التوربو تشارجر والسوبر تشارجر هو قوة منظم الكهرباء (Power supply). ما المقصود بذلك؟

أرجو الافادة للجميع 

تحياااااااااتي

م. شريف ميهوب


----------



## el_rayes (28 فبراير 2009)

الف شكر يا بش مهندسين على هذه المعلومات واطلب منكم طلب كتاب يضم التشحين واداء المحرك والمحركات التى تعمل بنزين وغاز وشكرا


----------



## م.محمود جمال (3 مارس 2009)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م.محمود جمال (3 مارس 2009)

هذا عن بوجيه السيارة بوجيه. plunger


----------



## م.محمود جمال (3 مارس 2009)

بوجيه. plunger http://www.verrill.com/moto/sellingguide/sparkplugs/plugcolorchart.htm


----------



## شريف ميهوب (3 مارس 2009)

مهندسنا العزيز لم أتلقي أي أجابات عن أستفساراتي نتمني التفاعل حتي تعم الفائدة ..... كان عندي بعض 

الاستفسارات أهمها :

أشرت في المشاركة أن الاختلاف الرئيسي بين التوربو تشارجر والسوبر تشارجر هو قوة منظم الكهرباء (Power supply). ما المقصود بذلك؟



تحياااااتي


----------



## م.محمود جمال (4 مارس 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا لكم


----------



## م.محمود جمال (8 مارس 2009)

اين انتممممممممممممممممممم


----------

